# Sony Ericsson Live With Walkman - ICS update and other discussion



## sling-shot (Jul 1, 2012)

I bought Sony Ericsson Live With Walkman about a week back. I had been checking of updates on the phone but was told that everything was up to date. Then I realised the update to Ice Cream Sandwich is offered via PC software. Today I have installed the companion software and it says *4.1.B.0.431* is the Ice Cream Sandwich version available for it.
It is currently on *2.3.4.*

I have read somewhere in the forum about problems with ICS update for this phone. Just want to confirm if I should do it or avoid this update?

Is ICS generally considered to be better than Gingerbread in managing battery life?


----------



## AndroidFan (Jul 1, 2012)

I have read many users facing problems connecting with a Wifi network after ICS update on Xperia Arc S and other Xperia phones... You will have to check user reviews on forums before taking the plunge... 

It is surprising how such major companies don't have access to decent drivers to update their phones... They should as well use opensource hardware like TI OMAP...

Sony has failed to keep up. All their phones are always 6 months behind Samsung and HTC... Till their phones are released, other manufacturers start offering more superior hardware...


----------



## papul1993 (Jul 1, 2012)

Sony has updated their almost entire 2011 Xperia lineup. Try counting other manufacturers and you won't even come close to the number of phones Sony has updated. 

Sure there are some issues but Sony is going to iron out the bugs. At least they updated their phones.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 2, 2012)

I really appreciate Sony for providing this ICS update.

Battery life is not good at present. I believe the phone hardly lasts a day and the recharging needs some time too.

This may lead to some problems in the future due to:
1. Same port used for both charging and connecting to PC
2. Needs recharging often
3. Compared to a Nokia 2mm charger pin, this microUSB connector seems to have a higher risk of getting spoiled due to regular use / improper force applied while connecting.


----------



## samudragupta (Jul 2, 2012)

i got an issue after the ics update... the phone randomly switches from silent to general profile... big pain in the a*s. other wise no issues... the UI seemed to have improved and is more smooth than before...


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 2, 2012)

My phone memory is already getting low. I have already moved all movable applications using App2SD.

1. How to know what is using up the memory?
2. There are some crap things like PopCap Games taking up valuable space and they are running in the background too. And they are non-uninstallable !



samudragupta said:


> i got an issue after the ics update... the phone randomly switches from silent to general profile... big pain in the a*s. other wise no issues... the UI seemed to have improved and is more smooth than before...



Thank you very much for that information.

3. Has there been any firmware updates after this ICS one? Any information about a possible fix?

4. What do you feel about battery life pre and post ICS?

5. How is the phone memory usage affected - is there more or less free phone memory after ICS?

6. What about uninstallable useless junk in the new firmware?


----------



## papul1993 (Jul 2, 2012)

sling-shot said:


> My phone memory is already getting low. I have already moved all movable applications using App2SD.
> 
> 1. How to know what is using up the memory?
> 2. There are some crap things like PopCap Games taking up valuable space and they are running in the background too. And they are non-uninstallable !
> ...





> 6 . What about uninstallable useless junk in the new firmware?



A: You have to root your phone first and then uninstall the apps using root uninstaller or Titanium Backup. Instructions are on XDA forums. 

Try link2sd. I think you need root for that.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 2, 2012)

papul1993 said:


> A: You have to root your phone first and then uninstall the apps using root uninstaller or Titanium Backup. Instructions are on XDA forums.
> 
> Try link2sd. I think you need root for that.



Uh Oh! Once the phone is rooted it voids warranty unless unrooted first right?

In that case I might as well try some custom ROMs too.

Link2SD also says there is no 2nd partition on the SD card which is at present just the factory provided 4GB. Plan to get a 16GB/32GB Class 6 from Bangalore later in the month after which all the exciting experiments should begin.

But really, whenever I have seen the comments on any Symbian related blog posts / reviews worldwide, everyone always mentions the plenty of apps available for Android. And if one can install only such few applications before running out of space, it is pity


----------



## papul1993 (Jul 3, 2012)

Depends on how you rooted the phone. Check XDA. You should find ways to root your phone. Both with and without voiding the warranty.

If you buy an Android phone with about 32gb inbuilt storage you are never gonna run out of space for apps.


----------



## randomuser111 (Jul 3, 2012)

^
Did you guys get the 4.0.4 ICS update yet ?


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 3, 2012)

papul1993 said:


> If you buy an Android phone with about 32gb inbuilt storage you are never gonna run out of space for apps.



 Are you sure about your statement? Would you like to modify it or retract it? A few months down the line people will be quoting it 



randomuser111 said:


> ^
> Did you guys get the 4.0.4 ICS update yet ?



I have not done it yet. But [samudragupta] above has done it.

--------------------
Just wanted to post this possibly useful link for those using a BSNL Mobile SIM.
One could go to *210.212.215.170:8080/msp/html/index.jsp to get the settings delivered.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jul 3, 2012)

ICS is nice and smooth (on Xperia mini) but gaming performance has gone down according to XDA users.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 4, 2012)

Does an update to ICS increase or decrease the internal memory available to the user? And any information about RAM usage comparison between Gingerbread and ICS?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 4, 2012)

memory allocated to rom is fixed (400-600MB out of 1GB). So internal memory won't be affected.


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 4, 2012)

Good. In the Symbian world when Nokia updated Symbian from Anna to Belle, there was more free room in the phone memory after the update.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Jul 4, 2012)

updated to ics 1 week ago.till now no problems.
the only problem is i cannot turn off the shutter sound on my camera,
i dont know,but there is only 3 sounds for shutter sound and no off option.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 4, 2012)

^^^ its not like you dont have problems. The fact is you are not able to recognise the problems.
Problems:
1> Touchscreen sensitivity in ICS Compared to GB in LWW, ICS have a bad touch screen sensitivity. How to find out? Pinch in the ICS home screen. The pinch UI in Xperia provides a faster way to navigate between home screens. Even the slightest pinch brings all the widgets in GB but u need to work on ICS. This means touch sensityvity have decreased.

2> GPS. common problem in LWW. It takes longer to lock satellites even under clear sky.

3> HD video recording with Image Stabilizer on skips frame. Though the final video is smooth, in the  LCD it skips frame.

4> HD video picture quality have not increased a bit. Switch on night mode and forget about video recording.

5> Though image size have increased, image quality is the same. And the camera interface is not as easy as GB.

6> Unable to root. Gaming performance is bad

7> And have you tried opening emails. They are not getting updated. Even when refreshed. 
-------------------
Now, ICS frees up some RAM on the good part. There are many other good sides also.

Aniwz, I rooted and downgraded to GB, removed many preinstalled junks, and happily using my phone. he he


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 4, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> 5> Though image size have increased, image quality is the same. And the camera interface is not as easy as GB.



What do you mean by "image size have increased" - that they have reduced jpeg compression?



bubusam13 said:


> > Unable to root. Gaming performance is bad



Then again down the post you say that you have rooted and downgraded to GB?!


bubusam13 said:


> Now, ICS frees up some RAM on the good part. There are many other good sides also.
> ....... removed many preinstalled junks, and happily using my phone. he he



Please list the good points. I will try to weigh them and decide if I should upgrade or not.
Also if you remember, please list the "junk" that comes with ICS.
In GB, I have 'PopCap Games' running as a non-stoppable system service! Of course it cannot be uninstalled too.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 5, 2012)

sling-shot said:


> What do you mean by "image size have increased" - that they have reduced jpeg compression?
> .



Yes they have reduced compression, now 5MP clicks are in 1 MB +/-. But then also, colours are not rich like before. And HD video pic quality is like VGA cam clicks



sling-shot said:


> Then again down the post you say that you have rooted and downgraded to GB?!



rooting and downgrading are different thing. Rooting means installing the SuperUser app and getting all administrative rights on your phone. You can root the present firmware. Downgrade to *WT19i_4.0.2.A.0.58_(1254-1868)* to root it. Then upgrade to ICS or to WT19i_4.0.2.A.0.62_(1254-1868)... latest Gingerbread firmware which I am having


Other than that, everything you say are in good part. And if you upgrade to ICS, you get GLONASS activated. GPS+GLONASS... wow... tell be what other brands have Glonass ?? And all the problems I mentioned are software bugs which can be rectified. So... chill


----------



## sanoob.tv (Jul 5, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> ^^^ its not like you dont have problems. The fact is you are not able to recognise the problems.
> Problems:
> 1> Touchscreen sensitivity in ICS Compared to GB in LWW, ICS have a bad touch screen sensitivity. How to find out? Pinch in the ICS home screen. The pinch UI in Xperia provides a faster way to navigate between home screens. Even the slightest pinch brings all the widgets in GB but u need to work on ICS. This means touch sensityvity have decreased.
> 
> ...



sensitivy-ys.but i can live with it.
email-i have no prob.
gps-didnt notice any delay,have used it b4 n still using it.

n yes the battery sucks.
im getting 9 hr battery backup were i used to get 17 to 19 hr


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 5, 2012)

GPS delai was also present in Gingerbread... so you will not notice any delay. This is a problem with LWW and as  per sony mobile forum, Sony is working on it.

Aniwz, I likes Sony Ericsson logo very much. What is the new logo of Sony phones ?


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 6, 2012)

papul1993 said:


> Depends on how you rooted the phone. Check XDA. You should find ways to root your phone. Both with and without voiding the warranty.



Looked around there. But found it a bit difficult to follow at the moment being an absolute beginner in Android space as it is.
Would be really greatful if you would point towards a reliable solution of rooting without voiding warranty.


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 7, 2012)

^^^... PM me.
Or
Mods. can I write here about rooting WT19i or is it not permitted ?


----------



## bubusam13 (Jul 11, 2012)

Check it out

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/mobiles-tablets/159872-sony-ericssion-rooting-live-walkman-works-other-also.html#post1700726


----------



## sling-shot (Jul 20, 2012)

Just bought a 16 GB SanDisk Class 10 MicroSD card. Now how to transfer all the contents of factory installed 4 GB MicroSD card to this new one?


----------



## papul1993 (Jul 20, 2012)

sling-shot said:


> Just bought a 16 GB SanDisk Class 10 MicroSD card. Now how to transfer all the contents of factory installed 4 GB MicroSD card to this new one?



Price? 

Try the dd utility in Linux. Will copy bit by bit.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 1, 2012)

i need a lil help. I am seeing lots of updates for lots of apps, but user comments are stopping me to update few apps of my new LWW. Right now everything is fine but still want to update. So guys which update to install and which to not?


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 1, 2012)

The thing is if you update any of the applications which were factory installed, they will take up your phone's internal memory space and reduce it to almost nil.
I did the update routine and then had to regret, and uninstall the updates.

The other thing is about updating the whole OS to ICS. Overall that may be better. People say it does not change the user interface much in this case. I am not very sure of the advantages. It will update the inbuilt applications I guess so those prompts should be gone.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 1, 2012)

@sling-shot: thanks for reply. So how many LWW owner updated to ICS and found it worth? Cause if update make it crap then I won't do any thing to it. Damn now I wonder will I ever be able to use android thread.


----------



## bubusam13 (Sep 2, 2012)

few advantages, lots of disadvantages. Donot upgrade. USE CWM if you unlocked bootloader, but donot use Sony's ICS.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you. Are you using CWM? How is it?


----------



## bubusam13 (Sep 3, 2012)

No havenot, But they look good. Surround sound and many enhanchments. I will after my warranty is over. Then will unlock bootloader. Now just rooted it.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh. Thanks. Nice advice for bootloader. And I have to learn to get root access, few apps refuse to obey.. Will the method in TDF will work?


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 20, 2012)

I am not able to disable vibrate whenever message comes. could someone help me here? It's draining the battery too fast.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 23, 2012)

Any help here? My battery is draining fast.


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 23, 2012)

First answer, do you keep your phone in Vibration mode always ?

the information you have provided is inadequate. Pls mention what you want, call in vibrate, sms silent or what ?

*messaging>  settings > Notification Vibration (unmark it)*


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 23, 2012)

Haw...I didn't know there was setting for message to. I always went in display and sound setting.I don't keep mobile in vibrate. Whenever new message or mail comes it vibrate, I want it to just make a pop up sound. But problem is solved now. Sorry for bothering you for a small problem.And thank you very much


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 23, 2012)

Welcome, you can create a pop sound file by yourself and or a mute sound sife and it as message ringtone. Simple


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 23, 2012)

This is cool. Make your own ringtone. Thank you once more


----------

